# 1965 GTO - Tachometer Needle Replacement



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm putting in a new lens, the one that covers the three gagues and the last one on the right for the tachometer has the knob/needle assembly passing through it. I'm looking for some tips that will make this easier than I'm thinking it's going to be...without a lot of collateral damage.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

does not come off the lens and does not touch the tach in anyway.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Peter Serio at Precision Pontiac.....


----------

